

Let’s give up on academic freedom in favor of justice - yummyfajitas
http://www.thecrimson.com/column/the-red-line/article/2014/2/18/academic-freedom-justice/?page=single

======
Millennium
I believe the name to look up in this case is "Trofim Lysenko". This social
experiment has been performed once already, and its spectacular and
predictable failure should stand as a powerful argument that it need not be
repeated.

